# Islamic prayer leads to flap in Iowa House



## lwadkins (Feb 7, 2008)

Politicians drive me nuts! 

Islamic prayer leads to flap in Iowa House

By CHARLOTTE EBY, Courier Des Moines Bureau
DES MOINES --- A prayer by an Islamic spiritual leader on the opening day of the Iowa Legislature brought complaints from a lawmaker who believed the prayer included a phrase that is a call to arms for jihadists.

Rep. Gary Worthan, R- Storm Lake, rose on the House floor Wednesday evening to express his disapproval over a phrase he said called for victory over those who disbelieve.

"It angered both of my sons that have been in the Middle East eight times, over 48 months in combat between the two of them," Worthan said. "It's the perception of that one little phrase. I have been tolerant, we have all been tolerant of everything that's gone on in this chamber, but the line has to be drawn."

The Legislature traditionally opens each day with a prayer from a religious leader.

The Muslim leader who led the prayer last month, Imam Muhammad Khan, had been the guest of Rep. Ako Abdul-Samad, a Des Moines Democrat who is a Muslim.

Abdul-Samad said the prayer had been misinterpreted to mean a condemnation of Christians or destroying America.

The two lawmakers appeared to settle their differences after a private discussion between them and legislative leaders.

Worthan and Abdul-Samad embraced at the end of the talk, bringing applause from the other House members.

"I think today we have a greater understanding," Abdul-Samad said. "I think today we opened the door to say that we need to communicate."

House Minority Leader Christopher Rants, R-Sioux City, said he didn't think the Legislature would do away with the tradition of starting the day with a prayer.

"Having watched the Legislature work, I think we can all use a little prayer on occasion," Rants said.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Feb 7, 2008)

A Christian sectarian prayer is unconstitutional though. We are in a world of hurt when people tolerate stuff like this but are united in their intoleration of Christ.


----------



## James (Feb 7, 2008)

As Spurgeon said,"here is the day for the man, where is the man for the day?"


----------

